#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Which are the best items to dropship with shopify?

## Bhavya

When it comes to dropshipping business, just following your passion is not enough.You have to find the trending dropshipping niche to achieve success in your business. I heard that fashion products like clothing,backpacks,watches, accessories and fitness products are best items to dropship with shopify. Is it true? If not,which are the best items to dropship with shopify?

----------

